#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Do you know the pros and cons of Shopify site?

## Bhavya

Shopify site is a platform that allows you to create your own online shop.With the different variety of various templates you can create your customized online store according to your branding and requirements.Shopify also allow to sell both physical and digital goods through online. Do you guys know the pros and cons of Shopify site?

----------

